
Ask HN: Depressed need help - seriousQ
I have loads of books. Due to distractions of social media, blogs, new articles, I am not able to focus and finish a single book in past 1 year. It&#x27;s serious problem. I need some serious advice to curb the distractions and focus on learning something. what are your tips to read a book<p>How to read a book?
======
trollied
Go to the doctor and seek professional help

~~~
herbst
underrated comment

------
billybugmaster
If the books you are trying to ready aren't technical books, programming etc.
See if you can get the audiobook version. I can't tell you how many books I
get through this way just listening to them back and fore to work. Also, if
you have to read paper books. Relocate to somewhere without social media. Go
sit in the Garden or Basement or Roof etc without your phone. Try for 30mins
(on your watch not phone :) )

------
raooll
How about trying an audio book. I was also struggling with reading books while
I kept buying new ones. I then tried an audio book and to my surprise I really
liked it. Now a days I finish an audio book in a week.

I would suggest to listen to the audio book at a fixed time everyday like
early morning or before going to bed. In my case I found the routine to be
quite helpful .

------
Neliquat
Turn off your electronics for a bit. No displays for a few hours. Get used to
focusing on things for a bit. Examine boring corners of the room. Then try
reading while 'captive'. Train, bed, camping, or anywhere with minimal
distraction. Books are amazing, but the initial wow factor is less than blinky
things, so you have to spin down a bit.

------
Grustaf
This is probably a very common problem these days. One thing you could try is
to use a timer and start with smaller goals, like reading for 20 minutes
straight. Gradually increase it to an hour or so, and decrease the breaks.

I find that when doing really boring work, just having a timer present makes
me focus. Obviously I'm not using a timer now...

------
i0nutzb
Read it out loud (even whispering).

For me it's a bit easier to prevent my mind wandering if I do that.

Obviously, try to read it away of your computer on either your ebook reader or
a physical book. If you read on a tablet/phone, don't forget to stop __ALL
__notifications.

